# Free - Raleigh Pioneer



## Salar (5 Sep 2018)

I put this up a few weeks ago, with no takers, so hung on to it. But I've decided to let it go.

Raleigh Pioneer Classic 15 speed, as I don't have the bike at home I think the frame is approx 21".

Just needs a quick once over, front changer needs adjustments and adjust brakes.

Would like it to be used, no ebay flippers please.

The bike is in Herefordshire, collection only.


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2018)

that's a generous offer, I hope someone takes you up on it.


----------



## Salar (5 Sep 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> that's a generous offer, I hope someone takes you up on it.



Thanks


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2018)

Nice bike, too small for me or I'd have it.


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2018)

very nice, I hope someone takes up your offer and puts it to good use


----------



## Salar (11 Sep 2018)

Nobody???

If no takers I'll strip it down and keep some of the parts or maybe upgrade it.

Shame no members want it. (It won't be going on fleabay)


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2018)

cant believe nobody can find a use for this


----------



## Brand X (11 Sep 2018)

There'll be a lot of people out there who'd like that bike (especially in purple), just too far away to collect it.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2018)

you could be right ,where abouts in wet wales is it located, ah just seen its in the o.p


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> cant believe nobody can find a use for this



I can't believe that @Salar even wants to get rid of such a useful and well made machine. However, it's a small frame size and located in a sparsely populated part of the country, where for many the cost of the fuel to go and collect it just doesn't add up - even for a free bike. Personally I'd just keep it, a low-value bike doesn't eat anything when parked up out of service.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2018)

I'd have had it for Mrs D, but it's a fair old trek.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd have had it for Mrs D, but it's a fair old trek.



My 23 year old example is my frontline service bike, the one I automatically go for if I'm not going anywhere too dodgy and I want something that rolls a bit more easily than a knobbly tyred MTB. The back-up bike is a 30 year old 531 framed Gemini 18 hybrid, the ancestor of the Pioneer, very similar overall but a tad lighter in weight. No-one seems to appreciate old British-built steel, they all want far-east stuff with ugly looking oversized tubing frames these days.


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2018)

You could offer it locally on Freecycle, donate it to a charity shop or even try to get a few quid selling on Gumtree which you could then give to your favourite charity  going local is probably going to be easiest given your more remote location


----------



## Salar (13 Sep 2018)

Well,

I'll give it a couple of more days and if no takers I'll probably hang on to it and upgrade it.


----------



## Salar (13 Sep 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> No-one seems to appreciate old British-built steel, they all want far-east stuff with ugly looking oversized tubing frames these days.



I tend to agree, my youngest full size bike is nine years old, the rest are all 20 years plus and steel framed.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2018)

I don't want to tempt you but Evans will give you 50quid trade in on it.....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (13 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> I don't want to tempt you but Evans will give you 50quid trade in on it.....



I doubt Evans would be able to supply anything that rides or works any better than the old Pioneer, without spending big bucks. The thing is, these sort of old machines have hit the bottom of their depreciation curve, like a 12 year old car - but may still be in very good cosmetic & mechanical condition, depending on use & maintenance. From an economic point of view there is no point whatsoever replacing a fully depreciated vehicle all the time it remains functional and reliable.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I doubt Evans would be able to supply anything that rides or works any better than the old Pioneer, without spending big bucks. The thing is, these sort of old machines have hit the bottom of their depreciation curve, like a 12 year old car - but may still be in very good cosmetic & mechanical condition, depending on use & maintenance. From an economic point of view there is no point whatsoever replacing a fully depreciated vehicle all the time it remains functional and reliable.


If that's what you want, then fine. I own a Pioneer which I passed onto my son. The reason I know about the Evans trade in is because he's probably going to trade it in. It doesn't cut the mustard for him any more. I'd take it back but I have no use for it and I'd never sell it now, as this thread shows, you can't even give them away.


----------



## Salar (26 Sep 2018)

Well,

As they say .....You couldn't give it away .

This would have made a nice bike for someone, hardly a mark on the frame, new tyres and tubes, just needed a bit of fettling.

Anyway I'm going to hang onto it now and give it the upgrade it deserves, probably new stem, trecking bars, chainset etc.

Shame, but there you go. It will have a new lease of life. @SkipdiverJohn and @Rickshaw Phil please note


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> Well,
> 
> As they say .....You couldn't give it away .
> 
> ...



They're decent bikes: my 21 speed Pioneer Trail has a larger chaining, which meant a new front derailleur as well, and has just received some Vittoria graphene tyres via PlanetX.

It's used as a 'bad weather' bike and for local trips.


----------



## Salar (26 Sep 2018)

Mine is only 15 speed SIS gripshift. 

But I'm fed up with adjusting the front derailleur , so may well go retro and fit friction thumb shifters.


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2018)

I think its more like you couldn't give it away to anyone local enough to collect it , which is a shame for such a generous gesture, good to see your giving it a new lease of life


----------



## Salar (26 Sep 2018)

Yes I know.

West Wales is a bit barren, but the bike was close to Hereford, which is slightly more populated than where I live.

It's the same for me, I see plenty of cheapish bikes on fleabay which I'd snap up, but they always seem to be hundreds of miles away.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> Well,
> 
> As they say .....You couldn't give it away .
> 
> ...


I'd have loved to have had it as another project but can't realistically fit another one in just at the moment. Pleased you're keeping it to enjoy though. 

Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. For what it's worth, I think from a close look at the photo that is about the same age as mine in which case you may find it has 132.5mm rear dropout spacing. If that is the case it's possible to just squeeze a 135mm hub into it. Lots of interesting options available then.


----------



## Salar (26 Sep 2018)

Its a 1992.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> Its a 1992.



It's newer than that, going by the pictures. Yours has a welded frame, not lugged. From what I've been able to work out, the last year Raleigh built brazed & lugged frames at Nottingham was 1995, and the Pioneer frame was always brazed, unlike some of the low-end 18-23 hi-tensile MTB frames which were welded from the late 1980's.
Glad to hear you are going to keep it after all. Might as well hang on to decent British-built Raleighs if you have one - they don't make them like that any more.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> Its a 1992.


I'd have said it was later than that as well. The 1996 model looks most likely.


----------



## Salar (27 Sep 2018)

Correct,

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org....on=search&searchtext=Raleigh&tpage=7&items=16

Which is full of information it's either 1995, 1996. 

Colour is the oddly named Canadian Usambara-purple. Usambara mountains are in Tanzania and I'm not sure I'd take it up those mountains.

Price in 1995 £150, in today's money approx £300

EDIT : Just done some googling apparently "The Violets of Usambara" takes place in Montreal.

Some deep thinking went on in Raleigh back then!


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Sep 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My 23 year old example is my frontline service bike, the one I automatically go for if I'm not going anywhere too dodgy and I want something that rolls a bit more easily than a knobbly tyred MTB. The back-up bike is a 30 year old 531 framed Gemini 18 hybrid, the ancestor of the Pioneer, very similar overall but a tad lighter in weight. No-one seems to appreciate old British-built steel, they all want far-east stuff with ugly looking oversized tubing frames these days.



Just came across a Gemini in a local shop, I don't think they want the earth for it either.

if anyone is interested, send me a pm and ill get more details.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> Colour is the oddly named Canadian Usambara-purple. Usambara mountains are in Tanzania and I'm not sure I'd take it up those mountains.
> 
> Price in 1995 £150, in today's money approx £300



Congratulations to whoever thought that name up. I reckon the marketing team got themselves paralitic in one of Nottinghham's dodgier pubs and threw darts at ripped out Atlas pages.


----------



## brucers (3 Oct 2018)

Give it to a charity shop.


----------



## Gary P (9 Oct 2018)

Where in Wales are you. I might have a friend who could collect if still available?


----------



## Treewisemonkey (9 Oct 2018)

I'd love to have it, but it's just too far, unfortunately.


----------



## Salar (10 Oct 2018)

Gary P said:


> Where in Wales are you. I might have a friend who could collect if still available?



It's not in Wales, it's in Herefordshire. I've not done any work on it yet, so still available for a short time.


----------

